# MAY 16th, GOAT ROCK CATFISH TOURNAMENT



## brother hilljack (Mar 25, 2009)

Our first event was a huge success and I know that this one can be even better! Hope to see you there


CATFISH TOURNAMENT!!
A FUN FILLED DAY OF CATFISHING, BROTHERHOOD, AND COMPETITION PROVIDING YOU WITH THE OPPORTUNITY TO SHOWCASE YOUR SKILLS AS A CATFISHERMAN! 
WHO’S INVITED: EVERYONE (boats and bank fishermen welcome)
WHAT: CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN: 16 MAY 2009, 8:00am - 4:00p.m. Registration will begin at 7:00 am at the boat ramp.
WHERE: GOAT ROCK MARINA, GEORGIA RAMP
ENTRY FEE: $40.00 PER TEAM
For questions and complete rules, please visit my website www.hilljackcatfishing.com , email me at shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com or phone at 706-341-5090.
To ensure the progression of our sport, all fish weighed in WILL become property of the event directors and WILL be released at the launch site. 
This is a non-profit event with a 88% PAYBACK. $5 per entry fee will be donated to the Valley Rescue Mission or the Wounded Warrior Program. No money will be kept by the event directors!
Entry fees must be paid at registration. ONLY CASH WILL BE ACCEPTED (exact change).
All participants are responsible for ensuring that they are in accordance with all rules/regulations imposed by the state in which they are lisenced. If the event ramp requires a launch fee, then it is the responsibility of the participant to pay those fees.
HillJack Catfishing is dedicated to the promotion and progression of the sport of Catfishing. We take pride in our efforts to promote conservation of this valuable resource. 
Volunteers to help run this competition would be welcome!
IF YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SPONSORING THIS EVENT, PLEASE CONTACT ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 26, 2009)

bumping this to the top, hope to see you all there


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 26, 2009)

bump again


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 27, 2009)

back to the tope


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this rain ever going to stop?? I have tried to get to Goar rock for some prefishing, but can't make the rain go away!!


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 29, 2009)

The river is raging right now. I wonder what affect it has on the lake??

Don't forget about the tournament on May 16


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 30, 2009)

Going to be a great event!! come out and join us


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 30, 2009)

Checked the lake today and it is looking better, maybe I will try it!


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 31, 2009)

Getting a lot of views so this technique must be working. Let me know if you want to try and fish with us.


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 31, 2009)

Seems like most people are on here during the evening!


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 1, 2009)

River still way up, anyone been on the lake?


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 2, 2009)

Is the rain ever going to stop??


----------



## Corey (Apr 2, 2009)

Brother Hilljack im not sure why no one is talking to 
you but the rain will stop just as soon as my vacation 
is over and I have to go back to work..Bet on that


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 2, 2009)

I am not sure why either, but I am getting plenty of looks for the tournament so I will keep bumping it up! Hope you can make our event


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 3, 2009)

a small update about the tournamnet. Do you live in Alabama and not want to drive all the way to Georgia..........., then put your boat in on the AL side of the lake and just float on over to the GA side for registration and weigh in....................of course we are going to check your boat for fish


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 3, 2009)

Went to Goat Rock this morning and the water is way up and the wind was causing some pretty serious waves. Was only able to catch one small channel cat. I was testing my new fishfinder and exploring mostly. Had some electrical issues, so I headed back home.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 4, 2009)

bumping it up again. Please contact me if you are interested in fishing this event


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 5, 2009)

river is down, going to try again this morning


----------



## MASTERBASS02 (Apr 5, 2009)

we will be there with about 4 boats full from our bass club. we will be putting in on the alabama side. we are having our bass tourny this sat at goatrock from 7 am to 12 pm so if you want at noon you can show up and inform our club in person of your catfish thing.meet some of our members and maybe have lunch with us after we fish we always go eat together. alabama side is where we weigh in.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry I did not get your message in time. I am very excited about having you guys fishing with us! Here is a good cat I caught this morning before the rain hit!!


----------



## MASTERBASS02 (Apr 5, 2009)

nice one. were you @ goatrock?


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 5, 2009)

MASTERBASS02 said:


> nice one. were you @ goatrock?



No this was over at Uchee creek on the river. I only had a couple of hours and wanted to fish water that I was familiar with.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 5, 2009)

bh show us a few pics of that catboat in the background. I would like to see how you have your rod holders set up.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 5, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> bh show us a few pics of that catboat in the background. I would like to see how you have your rod holders set up.



I will get a couple of pics for you in the morning! Nothing sexy here I am afraid!


----------



## efrith (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats a nice cat brother


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 6, 2009)

Eddie, thanks bro!

SOS here are a couple of photos of how the boat is set up. Very simple. 2x4 frame with adjustable rod holders on it. The holders are from Cabelas: 2 for $12. They adjust 360 degrees and from 0-45 degree angles. Very user friendly.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice ride Hilljack !!!!!  Good luck with your tournament......


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 6, 2009)

Robert Eidson said:


> Nice ride Hilljack !!!!!  Good luck with your tournament......



Thanks brother, that is a nice ride in your pic as well! We would welcome you down for the event!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 6, 2009)

Good lookin ride BH.
You should check out these rod holders. I used them all last year on J_seph's boat and they will hold up to the big fish.They are dual angle.No welds on these like on certain other name brand rod holders.I get these for $10 a piece and that's including the bases in your style choice.And free shipping!!!!
I bought a dozen to put on my boat this season.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are pretty nice. What is the company that is making those. Do you think they would be interested in sponsoring a catfish club??


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 6, 2009)

brother hilljack said:


> Those are pretty nice. What is the company that is making those. Do you think they would be interested in sponsoring a catfish club??



Its a one man show here in Ga. He dont have an interest in sponsoring anybody we already asked.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dual-Angle-Rod-...sidZp1742.m153.l1262?_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks brother, I do like the way they look and could use some more uniformity on the sides of my boat. Perhaps I will check them out.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 7, 2009)

bump back to top


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 11, 2009)

heard  a report of flatheads being caught out of Goat Rock this past week. I will let you know once I hear more


----------



## MASTERBASS02 (Apr 13, 2009)

Getting the boat ready for catfish. A man was catching some nice cats sat @ goatrock.i seen him catch about 5 or 6 5lb to 10lb range. Couple guys from the bank had a few nice ones to. You should have a couple bank fishers for the tournament if they hear about it.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds great! Thanks for posting an update on Goat Rock! The advertising campaign will get real active about 2 weeks before the event, so everyone should know about it. If you need any help with setting up your boat for the cats, give me a shout!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 14, 2009)

Where is Goat Rock?


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 14, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Where is Goat Rock?



Goat rock is on the Chattahoochee river just north of Columbus. There are 3 lakes, Goat rock is in the middle. Northern limit is Barlett's ferry dam, southern limit is Goat rock dam. Great fishery with dams on both ends. Will challenge us all I am sure. Locals have many reports of 20 plus pound flatheads and Blues!

I personally have only been on the lake one time, but will have more info as the event gets near. I know that there is some 40 plus feet of water here with plenty of structure


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 19, 2009)

Less than 1 month until the Goat Rock event! Hope everyone has taken the time to start getting ready to fish. You should start seeing more info coming out about the event as it draws closer. Hope to see you there


----------



## MASTERBASS02 (Apr 19, 2009)

Getting ready. Just got me a few new reels for strictly cats and building a rig for the boat.is there a rule to how many hooks can be on one pole?


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 20, 2009)

No limit that I am aware of. I have been getting reports of some people prefishing, but I have not got out there yet. Perhaps on Tuesday or Thursday I can make it. Will be up there for sure on Saturday


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 24, 2009)

I was on goat rock last night, fishing for lmbs, we saw a cat that was white and weighed at least 10 or 12 pounds. Good luck catching him boys.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 25, 2009)

lake looked real good this morning. Did not get to fish. Powerpack went bad on my motor and I lost all spark. 

Water temp was 63 degrees in the early morning, bet it hits 65 by the end of today


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 30, 2009)

Only two weeks to get ready for our tournament at Goat Rock. If you are planning of attending please shoot me an email. I would like to be able to estimate the turnout so that I can plan accordingly! 

Hope to see you there


----------



## btt202 (May 1, 2009)

show me the money !!!!  WE NEED A GOOD TURN OUT FROM GON MEMBERS !!!!!!!


----------



## brother hilljack (May 1, 2009)

I am hoping to get a good showing! The GON has done quite well in getting the word out. We are even listed in the cast for cash calender.............................twice!


----------



## brother hilljack (May 7, 2009)

Went to Goat Rock today and it looks real good. Before the rain, water temp was around 76-78 degrees. Water was clear. After the rain, water temp dropped off to around 72 degrees. Areas with incoming creeks became very muddy and there were some pretty good sized logs floating. Fish seemed to be hanging out in water of medium depth 20-30 feet. This surprised me as I would have expected them  to be moving shallow by now?

Great news for the tournament! Leonard Worthy Jr. & the South Georgia Benchrest Shooters are sponsoring the Big Fish for our event. In addition to the big fish pot; Leonard is paying $2.00 per pound to the winner of the big fish. For example, if the big fish weighs 22 pounds, then there will be a $44 dollar bonus! Please take the time to thank Leonard and contact him for any information you need about the South Georgia Benchrest Shooters. His email is: LEWORTHY@southernco.com 

So far it looks like we have 8-9 boats fishing the Goat Rock event. If you are planning on fishing and have not contacted me, please do so as soon as possible.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 7, 2009)

Guys if you want to tournament catfish give this tourney trail a try.This is good for trophy catfishing in GA. So show Shane your support and try to haul in a Monster Cat!!!


----------



## brother hilljack (May 10, 2009)

Only 1 week remains until the Goat Rock event. Was at the lake this morning and everything is looking real good. Current rains should cool the water some and provide us with some better fishing conditions. 

Check out the first post in this thread for complete details


----------



## brother hilljack (May 13, 2009)

Tournament is just around the corner. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me and I will get you the answers!! 

shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com


----------



## brother hilljack (May 17, 2009)

Event was a great success! Full results will be posted shortly. Don't forget to check the thread for our next event on June 20th. This will be a nighttime event


----------

